# Drive time to Al Ain



## minesy

Hi all, i am hoping you can tell me the truth about the drive time from Al Ain to Abu Dhabi airport. I know it is 89 miles to the city of AD but the airport is outside the centre. I am thinking of living in Al Ain and commuting daily to AD airport as its so much cheaper for schooling and accomodation in Al Ain, plus my company are looking into relocating there in the future.

I hear on the net it takes about 1hr 45 mins but this seems quite a long time, does anyone do this drive who can be more precise. 

Thanks


----------



## Amirtx

Well it takes approximately 1.5 hours each way. You won't have to deal with Abu Dhabi traffic, and Al Ain just has a bunch of roundabouts. You may be able to cut it to 1.25 hours, but that's about it.


----------



## mgb

Al ain is a big place, from south of city to auh terminal 2 takes me 1hour 20minutes. If you get a place in the north of the city you can cut 10 minutes off that. Do this journey every 3 weeks and I keep to the speed limit. Good road compared to the uk but poor driving standards here. Get yourself a chunky 4x4 with a spare wheel on the back door if you end up doing this


----------



## minesy

Thanks for the reply guys, i was hoping it was about one hour or just a little more. I have been given areas close to Dubai which are good for expats and british schools but i am left with the same problem, i am guessing it is a long drive from Dubai to AD airport and no doubt a much busier road especially at peak times. Does anyone know the time it takes to travel from say Jumeirah towers say to AD airport. 
Thanks again.


----------



## BedouGirl

The airport is a way out of the centre. I would say about the same travel time as from Al Ain if you are starting from JLT, give or take ten to fifteen minutes.


----------



## mgb

minesy said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, i was hoping it was about one hour or just a little more. I have been given areas close to Dubai which are good for expats and british schools but i am left with the same problem, i am guessing it is a long drive from Dubai to AD airport and no doubt a much busier road especially at peak times. Does anyone know the time it takes to travel from say Jumeirah towers say to AD airport.
> Thanks again.


you are right about the traffic on the e11.
Also research "fog e11" as it can be a problem between october and may,
why not look at something in khalifa city a, the prices have come down, its 10 mins from airport and i have heard that there are decent schools there.


----------



## minesy

Hi MGB

Thanks for the info. I was under the impression that Khalifa city was very expensive as anywhwere in AD appears to be. Will look into it and see what comes up. Must admit dont fancy the long drive every day.


----------

